# Help Identifying spcies



## Spath (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi All

Anyone who can help ID these Juveniles?




























Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

pic. 1 two red fin borleyi, one obliquidens
pic. 2 Albino Lake Malawi cichlid, possibly a hybrid
pic. 3 I bought a bag of these at an auction. That's what mine looked like small. I think they were mislabeled. They are now close to a foot long in a 330 gallon tank and I still don't know what they are, obviously cichlid, but with a trout like body shape.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Bottom left of Pic 3 looks like Sciaenochromis fryeri


----------



## Spath (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks a million for the quick response.

I thought the albino in pic 2 may be an albino peacock juvenile like this adult:










If you have a look at the dorsal and anal fin, almost looks like its starting to color and pattern up similarly. Or even the Aulonocara sp. but who knows. And pic 3 possibly haplochromis or nimbochromis venestus? I will try post some pics when they get a bit older.

This is my first cichlid tank and I am enjoying every second of them. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pic 1 - Copadichromis borleyi & Astatolapia latisfasciatus
Pic 2 - Metriaclima zebra type albino
Pic 3 - not sure, certainly not Nimbochromis venestus or Scieanochromis fryeri though


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Pic. 2 could be an albino zebra or an albino peacock. Or somewhere in between. It seems like there are more "manmade" fish than ever. Even it it turns out to completely resemble one or the other when mature, that is not a sure sign it's really that fish. There is an article here on genotype/phenotype and other terms, take a gander.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... _terms.php


----------



## Spath (Dec 15, 2011)

Excellent. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Spath (Dec 15, 2011)

Any ideas on this one? Also juvenile.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

To me your pic. 4 looks like a red top zebra with maybe a touch of peacock cichlid. :lol: But I'm sure I'm missing something. It's like those fish I got that resembled your pic. 3 were labeled Lithobates but there were two distinctly different fish in the bags, body shape and pattern some just like yours and others with a regular spaced line of black dots. They sure don't look like venustus or electric blues.


----------



## Spath (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I thought the one on the left of pic 3 was otopharynx lithobates, but like I said I am a newbie. Also worth looking at are some pics of Haplochromis Sp. females who kinda (and I use that very loosely) resemble it. And was kinda hoping the one on the right was a young nimbochromis venestus as can be seen here: http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/Green-5.html


----------

